# Fuel Primer Bulbs



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am constantly finding the primer bulbs on line trimmers and lawnmowers that are split open and inoperative. When I look for repair parts they are priced outrageously high. Example on a Craftsman weed whacker bulb I now need, it is $11 plus shipping! Check it out on Sears parts site, it is item 66-7460. 
My question is, where can you find parts like these priced lower? I found some on the Maple Grove catalog, but not for Sears stuff.
I find that the use of primer bulbs to be far superior to the old mechanical chokes but they do not last very long and cost too much. Anyone here have any thoughts?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats a Toro / Lawnboy part number, so you may want to search on sites that sell those brands of parts. When I checked the price at sears it comes up at $2.91 plus shipping


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

It's worth determining who the OEM of the carb is(Zama, Walbro, Tillotson, etc.) and finding a local distributor in your area who carries parts. (The OEM websites are replete with information, parts breakdowns, service manuals, etc.) You might be surprised to learn what your local servicing distributor stocks as far as 2 cycle parts go! For example, the 'WT' series of Walbro carbs show up on lots of gear and the gasket/diaphragm kit(530035219) from Sears is around $12 plus around $7 shipping. That same kit(Walbro D10-WAT) can typically be purchased locally for about $5. Likewise, that same kit can be purchased online for $5 w/o tax but add shipping!

Nothing against Sears but I too am disappointed to pay 2-3X, so it's worth doing a little leg work! Hope this helps!

Good luck!


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi...You are right, I got the part number mixed up. I need both the Lawnboy primer bulb and one for the Sears trimmer. I am afraid the one for Sears is unique to them as it has 2 connections for fuel line on it and 2 little snap fingers on it to hold it in place. It is a shame that the price of such a small part all but eliminates repairing it!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I think what your looking for is a Walbro part number 188-512-1

See if this looks like the part you are after

http://www.sjmparts.com/primer-bulb-walbro-1885121-st615764-p-13055.html


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That primer is used on most MTD and Poulan 2-cycle products.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi...Thanks, it looks like what I need! Now to find a source!


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi...Yes, I see now. The one posted here looks like just what I need. All I have to do is find a source! Thanks.


----------

